# injectable oi and pcos after ivf?



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

has anyone used injectable ovulation inductions with pcos after having ivf? i have had 2 nhs cycles of ivf which i responded well to drugs and even got bfp's but unfortunately miscarried (they now believe i have immune issues) . anyways they cant refer me for tests until i miscarry 3 times and i cant fall pregnant naturally due to pcos. I am of normal weight and bmi. 

my doctor said to look for other fertility treatments that she will try 2 put my foward for as nhs wont help via ivf any more after 3 attempts (1 was fet and didnt work).

also if you have pcos and your eggs stick to your ovaries how do u get the egg 2 release? is this with a trigger shot? would be greatful for advice thanks in advance x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm so sorry you have been through so much already.

I can't offer much advice except to say that I'm currently doing OI with PCOS. I haven't had IVF yet - that's the next stage if the OI is unsuccessful. My OI cycles have been fine and haven't been affected at all by my PCOS. I have used Menopur to grow my follies and then triggered with Pregnyl, as you do an IVF cycle.

I hope if you do go through OI you find it's successful for you xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for your reply cayenne x gd luck with your cycle x hope u get a bfp! are u testing tomorrow?


----------

